# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Συναντήσεις nautilia.gr >  Συνάντηση nautilia.gr 23/06/2010

## Παναγιώτης

Συνάντηση για καφεδάκι στις 23-6-2010, δύο μέρες μετά τη μεγαλύτερη μέρα του χρόνου, στο Breeze στο 37° 55.764΄ Β 23° 41.100΄ Α (δηλαδή εδώ, στο Φλοίσβο). Ώρα 19:00.
breeze.jpg

----------


## cataman

Είμαι μέσα. Φανταστικό μέρος και με υπέροχη θέα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και γώ μέσα. Εκτός άν έχω πάει κανένα ταξιδάκι προς Αιδηψό μεριά. :Wink:   Αλλά τι ώρα?

----------


## cataman

Λογικά στις 19:00, όπως πάντα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

και εγω θα ερθω σε αυτην την ζεστη συναντηση της μεγαλης θαλασσινης παρεας

----------


## sparti

MPOREI NA BRISKOMAI EKEI

----------


## erenShip

θα έρθω αν δεν μου τύχει τίποτα με την δουλειά! :Very Happy:

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Εννοείται πως είμαι μέσα. Θα εχω τελειώσει και με την εξεταστική την προηγούμενη μέρα, οπότε είναι ότι πρέπει αυτή η συνάντηση!!!

----------


## Eng

Και ο ENG θα ειναι εκει (επιτελους.. :Wink:  :Very Happy: )!!

----------


## Iren

Μπορει να καταφέρω να ερθω κι εγω να σας γνωρίσω από κοντά.

----------


## xidianakis

αν κι εχω προγραμματσει να ερθω στις 25/6, θα δω τι θα κανω....

----------


## mike1945

Θα ηταν πολυ ομορφο  να ερχομουν στην συναντηση αυτη,νοερα θα βρισκομαι κοντα στην ναυτικη αυτη παρεα.
Ευχομαι καποτε να τα καταφερω.
Τους θερμους χαιρετισμους σε ολη την παρεα.
Φιλικα.
Μιχ.Ναλετακης
Ηρακλειον Κρητης.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Θα ερθω για λιγο 

ΝΑΠ

----------


## DimitrisT

Και γω είμαι μέσα  :Razz:  :Very Happy: !!!!!!Θα ήθελα μόνο μια μικρή βοήθεια για το πως θα έρθω στον Φλοίσβο.Ευχαριστώ εκ των πρωτέρων.

----------


## dl.Ilias chief

Re paidia ginete na kanonisoume na vre8oume kai deytera 12/ 07 gia na mporesw na eimai kai egw konta sas? me endiaferei na vre8w konta sas! estw gia mia gnwrimia! Exw kati doyleies me ta mhtrwa  kai voleyei na er8w! Oso gia aidipso mporeite na me vreite ekei! opoios 8elei as epikoinwnisei mazi mou! eyxaristw!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Δηλωνω παρων.

----------


## Κωνσταντινος Παππας

ΘΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΩ ΝΑ ΕΛΘΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ !

----------


## evridiki

και εγω θα ειμαι εκει!!!

----------


## blueseacat

Εχασα τις δύο προηγούμενες ... θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω

----------


## daimanissa....

θα ειμαι και εγω εκει!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## τοξοτης

Θα είμαι και εγώ εκεί , για να γίνουμε < μια ωραία ατμόσφαιρα>

----------


## diagoras

Παρων μετα απο καιρο

----------


## twilight

Θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι και γω παρών.

----------


## nektarios15

Θα είμαι και εγώ εκεί, με μεγάλη μου χαρά.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχει κάποιος το κέφι να φτιάξει ένα crew list ποιοι θα είμαστε;

----------


## cataman

Παναγιώτης
cataman + 1
pantelis2009 (?)
BEN BRUCE
sparti (?)
erenShip (?)
GiorgosVitz
Eng
Iren
xidianakis (?)
Nicholas Peppas
DimitrisT
dl.Ilias chief (?)
T.S.S. APOLLON
Κωνσταντινος Παππας (?)
evridiki
blueseacat
daimanissa....
τοξότης
diagoras
twilight
nektarios15

Με ερωτηματικό όσοι δεν έχουν ξεκαθαρίσει για σίγουρα. Μπορούν να το κάνουν βέβαια για να ενημερώσουμε την crew list πιο σωστά.

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε cataman εάν έλθω εγώ θα έλθει και ο leo85. Aπο 26/06 έγινε 23/06?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η ημερομηνία από την αρχή ήταν την Τετάρτη 23-6-2009 (δυο μέρες μετά το θερινό ηλιοστάσιο)

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Η ημερομηνία από την αρχή ήταν την Τετάρτη 23-6-2009 (*δυο μέρες μετά το θερινό ηλιοστάσιο*)


........ :Very Happy:

----------


## dokimakos21

Πως τα καταφερνουμε και οι συναντησεις καθε καλοκαιρι πεφτουν πριν την Ναυτιλια ...χαχαχα...και εγω θα ειμαι εκει..!

----------


## Νικόλας

παιδιά βάλτε και μένα με ένα ερωτιματικό ! :Very Happy:

----------


## Leonardos.B

Το θέλω πολύ,οπότε θα προσπαθήσω να τα καταφέρω.

----------


## karavatoss

pragmatika mia poli kali idea!tha prospathiso tha kano ta adinata dinata ,prokimenou na plaisioso tin euxaristi ,droseri,thalasini parea!!!

----------


## cretan

ωραία ιδέα!  βάλτε με και εμένα στη λίστα  :Smile:

----------


## axos

Θα προσπαθήσω και εγω να έρθω... Μένω αρκετά κοντά αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν τα καταφέρω!!

----------


## p.lagadas

Και γω θα ήθελα να δηλώσω παρόν σε μια τέτοια συνάντηση...υπάρχουν όμως λόγοι που δυστυχώς δεν θα τα καταφέρω να έρθω... 

1. Η ημερομηνία αυτή συμπήπτει με τα γενέθλια μου...και θα πρέπει να κεράσω πολύ κόσμο αν έρθω... :P και
2. Οπως καταλαβαίνετε θα έχω πολύ κόσμο στο σπίτι...

----------


## Apostolos

Καλα να περάσετε!

----------


## karavatoss

ολοι λοιπον μαζι,δυνατα στο ραντεβου ,πρεπει ολοι να αφησουμε στην ακρη και να δοσουμε το παρον!!!

----------


## axos

Μαζί με τον χρήστη gogo θα ακολουθήσουμε και εμείς...

----------


## dimitris86

θα ηθελα πολυ να παραβρεθω σε αυτη την εκδηλωση και να σας γνωρισω απο κοντα αλλα δυστυχως δουλευω,ας ελπισω πως την επομενη φορα θα τα καταφερω. :Sad:  :Sad: .

----------


## karavatoss

ολοι λοιπον,ολοι στο ραντεβου,ασ αφησουμε δουλειες,σκοτουρες υποχρεωσεις,και να παμε στο ραντεβου,σιγουρα μια ξεχωριστη εμπειρεια!!!

----------


## tsirigo

ΘΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΩ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΩ ΑΝ ΔΕ ΠΡΟΚΥΨΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΛΟΓΩ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑΣ!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

Δυστυχώς λόγο ασθένειας :twisted: δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω:cry: .Καλά να περάσετε.

----------


## axos

Επειδή πρώτη φορά έρχομαι θέλω να ρωτήσω... Πειράζει αν έρθουν άτομα που δεν είναι χρήστες?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Επειδή πρώτη φορά έρχομαι θέλω να ρωτήσω... Πειράζει αν έρθουν άτομα που δεν είναι χρήστες?


 
καλημέρα όχι δεν πειράζει αρκεί να ξέρουμε πόσα άτομα θα έρθουν.

----------


## axos

Καλημέρα... Τρία άτομα θα είμαστε...

----------


## NikosP

Φυσικά και εγώ θα είμαι εκεί!

----------


## natashabo

Θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω και εγώ να σας γνωρίσω από κοντά.

----------


## nektarios15

Δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω, καλά να περάσετε!

----------


## karavatoss

δεν μπορει ο ενας,δεν ξερει ο αλλος,θα προσπαθισει ο τριτος,τι να πω??? ειπαμε να δωσουμε ενα ραντεβου,για μια γνωριμια,και οι περοσσοτεροι σφηριζουν αδιαφορα,τι να πω???να κανουμε ολοι μια προσπαθεια ,πραγματικα αξιζει τον κοπο!

----------


## Νικόλας

φίλε μου έχουμε και άλλες υποχρεώσεις μερικοί έχουν και δουλείες δεν είναι εύκολο για μερικούς

----------


## pantelis2009

Εγώ τελικά θα έλθω μαζί με τον leo85 και τον γιό μου. :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

To all my friends


it was a great pleasure to meet you all earlier today! :Wink: 

Thank you all for your kindness.   Thank you ell inis, TSS Apollon, toxotis, Leonardos B,  Ben Bruce, mastrocostas, cataman. And so many others


Nikos

----------


## τοξοτης

¶λλη μια ζεστή συνάντηση του <Nautilia.gr> πραγματοποιήθηκε σήμερα σε νέο <στέκι> τουλάχιστον για μένα.
Μεταξύ των παρευρισκομένων , παλαιών και νέων , αφ ενός μεν ο πολυγραφότατος και με ουσία φίλος Nicholas Peppas ο οποίος παρά τη στενότητα του χρόνου που είχε , όπως έμαθα , έκανε τα αδύνατα δυνατά να παραβρεθεί κοντά μας μαζί με τη γλυκύτατη κόρη του , αφ ετέρου δε  ο ο φίλος Leonardos B.

----------


## Leonardos.B

Το να βλέπεις πρόσωπα-ανθρώπους,που τους γνωρίζεις εως τώρα,απο την πένα τους,είναι καλό...Το να τους συμπαθείς,και να σου αρέσει η παρέα τους , είναι το ιδανικό.
     Αγαπητοί φίλοι-σύντροφοι,ο γιός μου κι εγώ σας ευχαριστούμε.
Ο χρόνος και ο χώρος δεν επέτρεψαν να γνωριστούμε καλύτερα με ολους,πάντα ομως υπάρχει η επόμενη φορά που ηδη την περιμένουμε.
Να είστε ΟΛΟΙ καλά.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αλλη μια συναντηση του nautilia gr πραγματοποιηθηκε με απολυτη επιτυχια, ευχαριστη εκπληξη η παρουσια του καλου μας φιλου Nicholas Peppas τον οποιο γνωρισαμε και απο κοντα,καθως επισης και του φιλου Leonardos B. Ευχαριστουμε ολους τους συντελεστες της ομορφης αποψινης   βραδιας.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aλλη μια ωραιοτατη συναντηση της θαλασσινης παρεας σε εναν πολυ προσεγμενο χωρο στην προδιαγραφων μοντε καρλο, πια, μαρινα του φλοισβου.Guest star βεβαια ο μυθος των ιστορικων θεματων του ναυτιλια κυριος nicholas peppas που πολυ χαρηκαμε που τον ειδαμε απο κοντα.Ελπιζουμε να τον ξαναδουμε κοντα μας συντομα.

----------


## cataman

Για άλλη μία φορά, μία συνάντηση πραγματικών φίλων του Nautilia.gr πραγματοποιήθηκε με μεγάλη επιτυχία σε νέο χώρο με καταπληκτική θέα όμως.
Νέες γνωριμίες όπως ο κύριος Nicholas Peppas και ο κύριος Παντελής (pantelis2009) ο φίλος Eng, o φίλος frost (μάγος των video!!) και άλλοι που δεν συγκράτησα nicknames, αλλά και γνώριμα πρόσωπα συντέλεσαν στο να περάσουμε ένα ευχάριστο βραδάκι.
Δυστηχώς δεν μπόρεσα να γνωριστώ με όλους τους υπόλοιπους :Sad: .
Για αυτό άλλωστε υπάρχει και η επόμενη φορά.

----------


## naxos ship

καλημερα .. θα θελα να ερχομουν κι εγω στην ναυτικη παρεα αλλα δυστηχως το τουριστικο πουλμαν που εργαζομαι δεν εχει ωραρια αλλα ουτε συγκεκριμενα δρομολογια ... ευελπιστω στην επομενη να ειμαι εκει... :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## pantelis2009

Μιά υπέροχη συνάντηση με καταπληκτικούς φίλους, παλαιούς και νέους που γνώρισα και κουβεντιασαμε διάφορα Nautiliaκά και καραβολατρικά θέματα, περνόντας υπέροχα. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους και ανεβάζω 4 φωτο που τράβηξε ο γιός μου, για να θυμόμαστε την ωραία συναντηση μας. :Very Happy:  

ΦΛΟΙΣΒΟΣ 23-06-2010 01.jpg

ΦΛΟΙΣΒΟΣ 23-06-2010 02.jpg

ΦΛΟΙΣΒΟΣ 23-06-2010 03.jpg

ΦΛΟΙΣΒΟΣ 23-06-2010 04.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

A τι καλα!Με ειδα με ειδα:-DΕυχαριστουμε pantelis 2009

----------


## diagoras

Μια ομορφη ζεστη συναντηση σε εναν υπεροχο χωρο με υπεροχους ανθρωπους και με μια φοβερη θεα.Ηταν πραγματικα τελεια.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Θέλω να σας ευχαριστήσω όλους όσους ήρθατε στην συνάντηση μας και όλους εσάς που δεν μπορέσατε για κάποιον λόγο να έρθεται .

----------


## mike_rodos

> Θέλω να σας ευχαριστήσω όλους όσους ήρθατε στην συνάντηση μας και όλους εσάς που δεν μπορέσατε για κάποιον λόγο να έρθεται .


*Ελπίζουμε και εμείς οι πολύ μακρινοί του Αιγαίου σε κάποια από τις επόμενες συναντήσεις να παρευρεθούμε...!*

----------


## Leo

> *Ελπίζουμε και εμείς οι πολύ μακρινοί του Αιγαίου σε κάποια από τις επόμενες συναντήσεις να παρευρεθούμε...!*


'Η να κάνουμε συναντήσεις και εκτός έδρας  :Wink:

----------


## mike_rodos

> 'Η να κάνουμε συναντήσεις και εκτός έδρας


Kαιρός είναι να πέρνουμε κανένα ομαδικό καραβάκι σιγά σιγά και να *κατεβαίνουμε προς μακρινά νησιά...* Αυτά να τα ακούνε μερικοί μερικοί Λεό, γιατί κάνουν πως δεν ακούνε... !  :Wink:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Kαιρός είναι να πέρνουμε κανένα ομαδικό καραβάκι σιγά σιγά και να *κατεβαίνουμε προς μακρινά νησιά...* Αυτά να τα ακούνε μερικοί μερικοί Λεό, γιατί κάνουν πως δεν ακούνε... !


Θα είναι από τα Κουφονήσια μάλλον..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μιά υπέροχη συνάντηση με καταπληκτικούς φίλους, παλαιούς και νέους που γνώρισα και κουβεντιασαμε διάφορα Nautiliaκά και καραβολατρικά θέματα, περνόντας υπέροχα. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους και ανεβάζω 4 φωτο που τράβηξε ο γιός μου, για να θυμόμαστε την ωραία συναντηση μας.


Ευχαριστουμε Παντελη...  Επεστρεψα στην μακρινη μου βαση και στελνω αλλ μια φωτογραφια απο το μερος οπου συναντηθηκαμε

IMG_2082.jpg

----------


## Δημήτρης Π.

Ωραία θα ήταν!! Κρίμα που δεν μπόρεσα να 'ρθω κι εγώ... Next time...

----------


## thanos75

Αααχ από τις φωτογραφίες βλέπω πως έχασα που δεν μπόρεσα να έρθω εκείνη την Τετάρτη, λόγω δουλειάς.  Την επόμενη φορά θα φροντίσω να είμαι οπωσδήποτε...Επίσης ο χώρος φαίνεται πολύ ωραίος

Υ.Γ.  cataman κάπου εκεί κοντά να κάνουμε την καθέλκυση? :Wink:  :-D

----------


## cataman

> Αααχ από τις φωτογραφίες βλέπω πως έχασα που δεν μπόρεσα να έρθω εκείνη την Τετάρτη, λόγω δουλειάς. Την επόμενη φορά θα φροντίσω να είμαι οπωσδήποτε...Επίσης ο χώρος φαίνεται πολύ ωραίος
> 
> Υ.Γ. cataman κάπου εκεί κοντά να κάνουμε την καθέλκυση? :-D


Δεν πειράζει Θάνο, προηγείται η δουλειά τώρα με το ΔΝΤ.

Η καθέλκιση δυστυχώς έγινε πρίν από κάνα μήνα. Τώρα απλά σχίζουμε τα νερά.

----------


## thanos75

> Δεν πειράζει Θάνο, προηγείται η δουλειά τώρα με το ΔΝΤ.
> 
> Η καθέλκιση δυστυχώς έγινε πρίν από κάνα μήνα. Τώρα απλά σχίζουμε τα νερά.


Ωραίος Μάκη...εύγε :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   Θα τα πούμε...σύντομα πιστεύω

----------

